# Büchersuche



## Littletall (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

ich lese gerne. Natürlich brauch ich dazu Bücher. Also gehe ich in den Buchladen. Und dann stehe ich vor einem Berg an Büchern und gehe raus, ohne mich für etwas entschieden zu haben.

Ich bin also auf der Suche nach guten Büchern. An Genre mag ich Thriller und Fantasy aber auch Horror und Mystery haben es mir angetan (bei Horror: von Stephen King dürfte ich fast alles gelesen haben).

Könnt ihr mir ein paar gute Büchervorschläge machen? Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Caps-lock (9. Juni 2010)

Also du magst eigentlich fast jede Art von Buch ^^
Wenn du so in den Buchladen kommst wunderts mich nicht das du keine Bücher findest.
Ich hab das gleiche Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Preston/Child ist ein Autorenteam das gute Thriller schreibt.
Zumindest hier gefallen sie.


----------



## shadow24 (9. Juni 2010)

dieses Buch enthält all die 4 Genre die du liebst.die Stzory ist Fantasie udn gleichzeitig Thriller und ist doch gleichzeitig Horror udn Mystery(obwohl ich nicht den großen Untercshied zwischen Fantasy und Mysterie sehe)...auf alle Fälle ist das Buch super spannend udn man mag es gar nich mehr aus der Hand legen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juni 2010)

Also ich kann die "Necroscope" Serie sehr empfehlen, sofern man Horror mag. Davon abgesehen sind auch alle Bücher von Terry Pratchett lesenswert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (9. Juni 2010)

Also ich find den Thread natürlich toll und das soll jetzt nicht negativ rüberkommen: Aber warum fragst Du nicht einfach die Angestellten im Bücherladen? Mach ich *immer* so und hatte bisher noch keine Fehlgriffe damit. Du musst einfach einigermassen wissen, was Du grad lesen möchtest, bzw worauf Du grad Lust hast, dann helfen Dir die Leute auch.


----------



## Silmyiél (9. Juni 2010)

So da du gerne liest nehme ich an das du auch vor Serien nicht zurückschreckst:und da mein Genre Fantasy ist empfehle ich folgendesBernhard HennenDie ElfenElfenwinterElfenlichtdanachDie Elfenritter - Die OrdensburgDie Elfenritter - Die AlbenmarkDie Elfenritter - Das FjordlandRaymond FeistDie Midkemia-Saga (das alles aufzulisten würde etwas dauern deswegen => http://de.wikipedia....i/Raymond_Feist )John Ronald Reuel TolkienIch denke mal Herr der Ringe mit allem drum und dran (Hobbit, Silmarillion, Húrins Kinder usw)Markus HeitzDie ZwergeDer Krieg der ZwergeDie Rache der ZwergeDas Schicksal der Zwergeso fürs erste reicht das (4-5 Wochen)falls mir noch was einfällt editier ichEdit: ich hab keine ahnung warum das nicht so schön formatiert ist wie ich es wollte


----------



## shadow24 (9. Juni 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also ich find den Thread natürlich toll und das soll jetzt nicht negativ rüberkommen: Aber warum fragst Du nicht einfach die Angestellten im Bücherladen? Mach ich *immer* so und hatte bisher noch keine Fehlgriffe damit. Du musst einfach einigermassen wissen, was Du grad lesen möchtest, bzw worauf Du grad Lust hast, dann helfen Dir die Leute auch.




kommt immer darauf an.es gibt solche und solche Bücherläden.wir haben z.B. einen echten Schmöker-Buchladen vollgestopft mit Fantasy udn jungen Betreibern.die kann ich fragen und die sind auf meiner Wellenlänge.und zusätzlich haben sie das Buch auch evtl schon gelesen...
udn dann gibt es die grösseren Buchläden,meist sind dort Verkäuferinnen ab 50 Jahre aufwärts angestellt,die dir zwar alles über Kochbücher und Stricken zeigen können aber bei einem Fantasyroman meist in eine grobe Richtung zeigen wo sie die Sparte "vermuten"...


----------



## Littletall (9. Juni 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also ich find den Thread natürlich toll und das soll jetzt nicht negativ rüberkommen: Aber warum fragst Du nicht einfach die Angestellten im Bücherladen? Mach ich *immer* so und hatte bisher noch keine Fehlgriffe damit. Du musst einfach einigermassen wissen, was Du grad lesen möchtest, bzw worauf Du grad Lust hast, dann helfen Dir die Leute auch.



Ganz einfach, ich möchte die Meinung anderer "Leser" hören und nicht die von Verkäufern, die mir vielleicht nur irgendeinen Bestseller anbieten oder die neueste Ware, wofür sie Werbung machen sollen.


----------



## Bitialis (9. Juni 2010)

Also meine derzeitigen Lieblingsbücher Stammen eig. alle aus den "Federn" (oder Laptops) von Cody McFadyen oder Simon Beckett

Gerade Simon Beckett mit "Die Chemie des Todes" und "Kalte Asche" hat mich gepackt und ich konnte nimmer aufhören =)


----------



## Tic0 (9. Juni 2010)

Hey,

also im Fantasie Bereich kann ich dir die "Gilde der schwarzen Magier" empfehlen, von Trudi Canavan.
Ist ein 3-teiler, fand ihn äußerst gut. 

Ansonsten, einfach Bücher von Dan Brown, mein Favorit war "Illuminati".
Allerdings finde ich bie Dan Brown, je mehr Bücher man von ihm liest, desto "schlechter" werden sie.
Nicht unbedingt weil die Qualität abnimmt, sondern vielmehr, da sie sich vom Stil her nicht allzugroß
unterscheiden.

Die ersten Bücher die man von ihm liest, sollten jedoch definitiv auffallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG


----------



## Bitialis (9. Juni 2010)

Jap da geb ich dir recht tic0 =)

Dan Brown's Illuminati war richtig klasse.. Des hab ich im wahrsten sinne des Wortes verschlungen =)
Dagegen war The Lost Symbol nur eine nebenbeschäftigung zum S-Bahn-Fahren


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juni 2010)

ohh ja da fallen mir ein paar Gute ein!

- Robert E. Howard. (Autor) der Vater von Conan aber auch von _Bran Mak Morn
Robert E. Howard

_- Der Romanzyklus "Die Flusswelt der Zeit" von Philip Jose Farmer, eine unglaublich spannende Mischung aus Fantasy und Sience Fiction.
Flussweltzyklus

- Howard P. Lovecraft. (Autor) Vermutlich der Gottvater aller Horrorschriftsteller der so gut wie alle nach ihm beeinflusst hat.
Howard P. Lovecraft

- Die Amtrak Kriege von Patrick Tilley. Endzeit Fantasy Siencefinction Mischung. Grandios.
Amtrak Kriege Zyklus

- James Graham Ballard. (Autor) Der schreibt sogenannte Social Fiction, also Sience Fiction mit Schwerpunkt auf den Faktor Mensch. Sein bestes Buch, "der Block" gibts gebraucht bei Amazon
James Graham Ballard

- Richard Laymon (Autor) Kompromissloser Horror für weniger zart beseitete.
Richard Laymon

- Der Romanzyklus Dune von Frank Herbert. Natürlich ein Klassiker der Fanatsy / Sience Fiction. Nicht immer einfach zu lesen aber in seiner Komplexität (nicht vom Inhalt) gut mit Herr der Ringe vergleichbar
Dune der Wüstenplanet

Ich denke da ist sicher was für dich dabei
Viel Spaß


----------



## Littletall (9. Juni 2010)

Erstmal danke für die vielen Antworten. Ein Resumee (schreibt man das so):

Herr der Ringe habe ich gelesen, fand ich persönlich sehr zäh und hat sich an vielen Stellen arg gezogen. Landschaftsbeschreibungen schön und gut, aber mitten in der Action?

Bernhard Hennen - Die Elfen, hab ich gelesen. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Er hat noch mehr geschrieben aus der Reihe? Das Buch hat sich so abgeschlossen angefühlt. Seh ich mir definitiv mal an.

Terry Pratchett hab ich auch schon angefangen, aber ich möchte die Scheibenwelt Romane in der Reihenfolge der Veröffentlichtlung lesen. Im Buchhandel gibt es meist nur die neusten erschienenen (in letzter Zeit seh ich immer "Wachen! Wachen!" und sonst kaum was). Muss ich wohl im Internet bestellen.

Die Reihe von Trudi Canavan hab ich gelesen. Eine sehr schöne Story aber der Schreibstil war geprägt von Wiederholungen. Da hat ein Lektor total versagt (oder eine Übersetzung?)

Von Dan Brown hab ich bis jetzt mal das Buch "Meteor" gelesen, ein echt spannender Thriller. Das mit dem selben Stil kenne ich von Wolfgangs Hohlbein "Die Chronik der Unsterblichen". Da passiert irgendwann irgendwie immer das gleiche Schema *gähn*

Von Dune habe ich den ersten Teil gelesen. War zwar wirklich etwas komplex, aber endlich verstand ich die ganzen Dune Anspielungen. Meine Mutter hat zu mir gemeint, die anderen Bücher aus der Reihe fand sie nicht mehr so toll, deshalb hab ich sie erstmal nicht gelesen.

Den Rest werd ich mir mal ansehen.


Für weitere Vorschläge bin ich natürlich gern offen ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kann ich nur Empfehlen.


----------



## Dracun (9. Juni 2010)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Bücher_von_Wolfgang_Hohlbein




Bei diesem Autor kann man nichts Falsch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonders hervorzuheben sind hier: 

Midgard

Märchenmond-Saga

Enwor-Saga

Das Druidentor 

Die Rückkehr der Zauberer

Die Chronik der Unsterblichen

Dunkel 

Wolfsherz

Azrael-Zyklus

& natürlich die 

Hexer Reihe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Viel Spaß


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (9. Juni 2010)

Die beste (Low?-) Fantasy Reihe der Weltgeschichte ist ja noch garnicht genannt worden!

Vergesst Tolkien! Er ist ein Stümper verglichen mit diesem Genie:

JOE ABERCROMBIE! 

1. The Blade Itself: Book One of the First Law
2. Before They Are Hanged: Book Two of the First Law
3. Last Argument of Kings: Book Three of the First Law

Zu Deutsch:

1. Kriegsklingen
2. Feuerklingen
3. Königsklingen

Niemand, absolut NIEMAND, schreibt so gut wie Joe! (Konsalik bleibt trotzdem mein Lieblingsautor)

-Richard!


----------



## Asayur (9. Juni 2010)

Der Schwarm - Schätzing, (wenn du es schon hast nochmal^^) Der Wahn - King, Ulldart 1-6 - Heitz (mal etwas andere Fantasy, ohne Elfen, Orks und dem "Standard" an Fantasy, dafür mit Götter, Zweitgöttern und "Observern", auch teilweise echt gute Lacher verbaut, Achtung: Ab Band 2 sehr viele verschiedene Charaktere!)


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Juni 2010)

Ich kann die Enwor-Saga empfehlen.
11 Bücher die durchgehend ( bis auf den letzten Teil[koproduktion mit anredem Autor] ) sehr gut geschrieben sind und süchtig machen ^^

aber aufpassen:

Die neueren 4 oder 5 Bücher gibts auch ( heissen gleich, sind aber schlechter als die alten.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juni 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Der Schwarm - Schätzing,




Oje! Ich hab selten einen schlechter geschriebenen Roman gelesen als diesen.
Klischeecharaktäre wohin man blickt. Dauern werden neue Personen langwierig eingeführt um dann ruckzuck dahinzuscheiden.
Die Katastrophenstimmung scheint zu keinem Zeitpunkt bei den Hauptpersonen anzukommen.
Gruslige Dialoge.

Der einzige Grund das Buch zu lesen sind die Tonnen an interessanten und gut recherchierten Fachinformationnen.


----------



## Tic0 (10. Juni 2010)

Der Schwarm - Schätzing habe ich vergessen, würde ich pers. auch empfehlen.

Gut, 1000 Seiten... teilweiße muss ich Ohrensammler auch recht geben.
Hätte durchaus auch kürzer gehalten werden können, eben z.B durch langwierige
teils uninterssante (unnötig gestreckte) Dialoge. 

Im großen und ganzen aber fand ich das Buch schon *sehr* lesenswert.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Juni 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Der Schwarm - Schätzing habe ich vergessen, würde ich pers. auch empfehlen.
> 
> Gut, 1000 Seiten... teilweiße muss ich Ohrensammler auch recht geben.
> Hätte durchaus auch kürzer gehalten werden können, eben z.B durch langwierige
> ...



Bevor ich jetzt selber aktiv werde ein paar schöne Zitate aus Kritiken bei amazon.de

" Blasse Charaktere, blöde Dialoge, unlogischer Handlungsaufbau, null Spannung (nach 500 Seiten ist einem eigentlich egal wer von den albernen Hauptakteuren die Apokalypse überlebt oder wer nicht)mit einem Wort: "Schlecht"! Ach ja, eh ich es vergesse, kaum zu ertragen sind die pseudophilosophischen Schwafeleien des Autors, besonders am Ende des Buches."

"Seine Figuren sind allesamt allenfalls Karikaturen, auf keinen Fall Charaktere. Schätzings antiamerikanischen Ausfälle sind schlicht peinlich und, apropos Schätzing, ich habe noch nie ein Buch gelesen, in dem aus so vielen Seiten die Eitelkeit des Autors regelriecht trieft."

"Vollends peinlich wird das Werk, als sich der Autor im Endspurt noch bemüßigt fühlt, das ins Schwanken geratene Selbstverständnis der Menschheit im Kosmos der unterschiedlichen Lebensformen unter infantil-religiösen Gesichtspunkten einer erhellenden Betrachtung zu unterziehen [...]"

"Wer hat dem Mann gesagt er könne schreiben. Seine Charaktere sind einfach nur platt und ohne Leben, Sprachautomaten für wissentschaftlichen Exkurse und Plattheiten. Es ist einem vollkommen Wurscht was mit den Figuren passiert, und wenn dann auch noch langatmige psychologisierende Biografien kommen wird's einfach nur noch peinlich. Die gesamte Sprache des Romans ist dürftig, häufig sexistisch und auf Groschenromanniveau."

usw.


----------



## Bobby Ross (10. Juni 2010)

Ich kann dir die "Schwert der Wahrheit" Buchreihe von Terry Goodkind nur empfehlen - einfach nur eine epische Geschichte - in 17 Bänden - ich bin grade beim 14. Band und es ist immernoch genial !

Evtl. hat ja jemand schon die Fernsehserie "Legend of the Seeker" gesehn, das basiert zwar auf den Büchern, kommt jedoch nicht im geringsten an die Bücher ran ...

Als ich den ersten Band gelesen habe, hab ich eine Woche lang mit Augenringen bis zu den Kniekehlen gesessen - ich werde mir sogar ein Symbol aus dem Büchern als Tatoo stechen lassen.

Ich rate dir, kauf den ersten Doppelband - sollte nicht mehr als 10 Euro kosten . Glaub mir es lohnt sich !

Lg ^^

Link:

wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Das_Schwert_der_Wahrheit_%E2%80%93_Das_erste_Gesetz_der_Magie
amazon: http://www.amazon.de/Das-Schwert-Wahrheit-erste-Gesetz/dp/3442369673/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1276127573&sr=8-1


----------



## aisteh (10. Juni 2010)

Warum hat denn hier noch keiner "Das Lied von Eis und Feuer" von George R. R. Martin genannt? :O

Hat bei mir HdR als beste Fantasyreihe abgelöst. 

Ich kopier mal gerade eben die Plotzusammenfassung von Wiki, bin zu müde, da jetzt viel zu schreiben, hol das morgen aber nach. 



> as Herrscherhaus der _Targaryen_, das die sieben Königreiche des Kontinentes _Westeros_ einst durch Eroberungen zu einem Einzigen vereinigte, wird nach 300 Jahren Alleinherrschaft gestürzt. Nach einer ungefähr fünfzehnjährigen Phase scheinbarer Ruhe unter der Herrschaft _Robert Baratheons_, des einstigen Rebellenführers gegen die _Targaryens_, bricht nach seinem Tod ein blutiger Machtkampf zwischen den Häusern _Baratheon_, _Lannister_ und _Stark_ aus. Im Verlauf der Handlung schwächen sich diese Adelsfamilien gegenseitig, sodass später auch andere Adelshäuser ehrgeizige Ziele entwickeln. Neben dieser Haupthandlung lassen sich noch zwei weitere Handlungsstränge abgrenzen: Die Bewacher der abgelegenen Nordgrenze des Reiches sehen sich einer Invasion von Barbaren und einer gespenstischen Bedrohung durch Untote gegenüber; derweil versucht die letzte _Targaryen_-Prinzessin, auf dem riesigen Kontinent östlich von Westeros eine Machtbasis aufzubauen, um ihren Thron zurückzuerobern.






Wiki

Ich hab mir damals die ersten zwei Bände bestellt und hab dann nach, ich glaub drei Tagen, die anderen nachbestellt - per Express. Bis jetzt das erste und einzige mal, dass ich diese Versandart in Anspruch genommen hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littletall (10. Juni 2010)

Zu "Der Schwarm": Das hab ich gelesen.

Die Story fand ich echt spannend, aber es stimmt, die Charaktere sind die puren Wissenschaftler. Ich konnte mich mit keinem einzigen identifizieren und fands meistens auch völlig egal, wenn jemand umgekommen ist. Eigentlich war dieser Halbindianer noch der farbigste Charakter von allen...

Aber dieser Plot mit dem Meer, dass sich gegen die Menschheit erhebt, fand ich echt spannend. Auch das ganze Fachwissen war echt super. Nur eins darin ist falsch ^^ Nein, die Inuit haben keine 100 Worte für Schnee, das ist bloß ein Gerücht.


Ich hab schon ne Menge Vorschläge gekriegt, da werd ich mir wohl was aussuchen können ^^ Aber wer noch einen machen will, nur her damit.


----------



## Silmyiél (10. Juni 2010)

Bobby schrieb:


> Ich kann dir die "Schwert der Wahrheit" Buchreihe von Terry Goodkind nur empfehlen - einfach nur eine epische Geschichte - in 17 Bänden - ich bin grade beim 14. Band und es ist immernoch genial !
> 
> Evtl. hat ja jemand schon die Fernsehserie "Legend of the Seeker" gesehn, das basiert zwar auf den Büchern, kommt jedoch nicht im geringsten an die Bücher ran ...
> 
> ...




Stimmt das hatte ich tota vergessen: SEHR zu Empfehlen (auch wenn man sich am Ende (so Band 15+ durch Richards Erklärungen "quält") Ach ja die dinger sind (für einige) sehr dick


----------



## Littletall (10. Juni 2010)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Stimmt das hatte ich tota vergessen: SEHR zu Empfehlen (auch wenn man sich am Ende (so Band 15+ durch Richards Erklärungen "quält") Ach ja die dinger sind (für einige) sehr dick



Hey, je dicker, desto besser ^^ Ich habe Tad Williams "Otherland" gelesen. Das waren 4 Bände mit je locker 900 Seiten und ich fand es nie langweilig. Ich hab mich im Buchladen mal über ein Mädchen amüsiert, dass ein 300-Seiten-Buch in der Hand hatte und das viel zu dick fand ^^ Das ist doch nichts.


----------



## Silmyiél (10. Juni 2010)

So gehts mir auch immer ^^Je dicker umso besser


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Juni 2010)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> So gehts mir auch immer ^^Je dicker umso besser



Dann empfehle ich den Turm Zyklus von Stephen King.

Erstklassige Unterhaltung und vieeeeeeeeeeeele Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Dunkle Turm


----------



## Eremzet (10. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich hab gerade meine ersten 2 WOW Bücher
_Warcraft Bd.1. Der Tag des Drachen_ 
sowie
_Warcraft Bd.2. Der Lord der Clans_
fertig und muss sagen ich war sehr angenehm überrascht.
Hab sie mir eigentlich reingezogen weil mich die ganze Geschichte in und um WoW interessiert, aber die waren wirklich schön kurzweilig und imho auch gut geschrieben.

Terry Pratchet's Scheibenweltromane wurden ja oben schon erwähnt, möchte ich aber trotzdem  hier nochmal anführen.
Davon hab ich erst 3 gelesen, die waren aber alle sehr unterhaltsam
_Die Farben der Magie: Ein Roman von der bizarren Scheibenwelt _
_Das Licht der Phantasie: Ein Roman von der bizarren Scheibenwelt_ 
_Eric: Eine Scheibenwelt-Erzählung_ 
Hab ich auch in der Reihenfolge gelesen und das war ok so

Stephen King: _Wahn
_Sehr gut

George Orwell:_ 1984
_Sollte man auf jedenfall gelesen haben


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Juni 2010)

Eremzet schrieb:


> Stephen King: _Wahn
> _Sehr gut



Nach allgemeinen Kriterien ein ganz gutes Buch.
Da aber vorne Stephen King drauf steht erwartet man zu Recht viel mehr als man bekommt.

Nimm zum Beispiel Kings Talent Nebenfiguren kurz und prägnant aufzubauen und ihnen trotzdem Tiefe zu verleihen.

Und dann schau dir mal in Wahn die Figur von Jack Cantori an.
Ein edler, selbstloser, immer zur Verfügung stehnder, völlig blasser und farbloser Charakter.
Sowas wäre King früher nie passiert.


----------



## Bobby Ross (10. Juni 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> Hey, je dicker, desto besser ^^ Ich habe Tad Williams "Otherland" gelesen. Das waren 4 Bände mit je locker 900 Seiten und ich fand es nie langweilig. Ich hab mich im Buchladen mal über ein Mädchen amüsiert, dass ein 300-Seiten-Buch in der Hand hatte und das viel zu dick fand ^^ Das ist doch nichts.



Naja SDW sind 17 Bände, die ersten 8 gibts als doppelband, da hat keiner unter 1100 seiten ^^

Edit: Mal ne andere Frage, welches ist das erste buch der World of Warcraft bücher ?, nicht der warcraft bücher


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Juni 2010)

Bei Stephen King und bei den o. g. Schlagwörtern fällt mir spontan "Der Talisman" von Stephen King und Peter Straub ein.
Eine Geschichte um einen kleinen Jungen und einer Paralelwelt. Sehr zu empfehlen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ups,ich weiss gar nicht wie ich auf Spielberg gekommen bin *grübel*


----------



## Bobby Ross (10. Juni 2010)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Stimmt das hatte ich tota vergessen: SEHR zu Empfehlen (auch wenn man sich am Ende (so Band 15+ durch Richards Erklärungen "quält") Ach ja die dinger sind (für einige) sehr dick



Naja ich bin erst beim 14. Band , Das Reich des dunklen Herrschers, find ich recht geil, der einzige Band der nicht so meins war, war der 9. oder 10. wo sie in Alderith waren und man sich ewig durch die politischen und gesellschaftlichen verstrickungen lesen musste.

Lichblicke waren als der snipe oder snip wie er hieß gekillt wurde, und als die Domine Dirth mal ein paar Hundert Menschen auf einmal gekillt hat ^^


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Dann empfehle ich den Turm Zyklus von Stephen King.
> 
> Erstklassige Unterhaltung und vieeeeeeeeeeeele Seiten
> 
> ...


Hab zum Glück alle teile zuhause in der Weltbild Sammleredition 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin fast mit Band 1 zu ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Morgen gibt es dann Band 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eremzet schrieb:


> George Orwell:_ 1984
> _Sollte man auf jedenfall gelesen haben


Das is wohl wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sollte im Deutsch Unterricht behandelt werden .. finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littletall (10. Juni 2010)

*einmisch*

Stephen Spielberg ist ein Regisseur (ein verdammt guter, wie ich finde). Du redest von Stephen King, dem Horror-Autor. Der Talisman habe ich gelesen, ein cooles Buch.

Zum dunklen Turm: Da sind sich viele Fans einig, dass die Serie nach "Glas" (wohl der Beste der Reihe) ziemlich nachlässt. Durch das letzte Buch hab ich mich gequält. Das waren doch ein paar zu viele Seiten, wo wenig los war.

Ich hab jetzt nur die Befürchtung, dass all die Bücher nicht mehr in mein Zuhause passen. Das ist eh mit Manga vollgestopft (ja, ich bin eine Sammlerin der japanischen Comic Kunst). Muss wohl den Keller vollstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Juni 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> *einmisch*
> 
> Stephen Spielberg ist ein Regisseur (ein verdammt guter, wie ich finde). Du redest von Stephen King, dem Horror-Autor. Der Talisman habe ich gelesen, ein cooles Buch.
> 
> ...



Ja das stimmt, die Teile die King dann quasi am Stück geschrieben hat, lassen etwas nach, aber selbst ein nachlassender Stephen King ist meist immer noch lesenwert.
Ich hab den Turm jedenfalls bis zum Ende eingeatmet.

Der Talismann ist genial


Ach ja falls du Doulas Adams noch nicht kennen solltest (was ich nicht glaube), dagegen ist Terry Pratchet eher eine kleine Leuchte (ahh nicht schlagen liebe Pratchet Fans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Das is wohl wahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmmm...HATTEN wir damals im deutschunterricht behandelt...und lass dir sagen das war dannn nicht mehr so interessant


----------



## Beckenblockade (10. Juni 2010)

> Ach ja falls du Doulas Adams noch nicht kennen solltest (was ich nicht glaube), dagegen ist Terry Pratchet eher eine kleine Leuchte (ahh nicht schlagen liebe Pratchet Fans
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bin Fan von beiden, allerdings muss ich sagen, dass Pratchett mmn einfach ein gleichbleibenderes "Qualitätslevel" abgeliefert hat... Die letzten beiden Anhalterbücher fand ich recht schwach, und Lachs im Zweifel war mmn auch nicht so der Knaller (wobei sich das bei der Fertigstellung vielleicht noch geändert hätte - wer weiß)
Ich kann ja verstehen, dass die Geschmäcker verschieden sind - aber Pratchett im Gegensatz zu Douglas Adams eine Kleine Leuchte? Tztz... Schande über dein Haupt.

Ansonsten möcht ich noch anführen, dass ich mittlerweile Hohlbein nichtmehr als guten Autor ansehe. Als Kind habe ich die Bücher von ihm verschlungen, aber später hat sich immermehr heruaskristallisiert, dass sein Schreibstil fürchterlich repetetiv ist (hab mal mit nem Kumpel auf bestimmte Formulierungen und Adjektive geachtet, die kamen alle paar Seiten vor) und die Handlung und Charaktere im Großteil der Bücher fürchterlich stereotyp oder überzogen sind. 
Den Unterhaltungswert von einem oder anderen seiner besseren Werke als Fast-Food zwischendurch, möchte ich ihm garnicht absprechen, aber in der Masse kann ich mir das echt nichtmehr antun.
Empfehlen würde ich für sowas bspw. Midgard, das war nicht übel.

Es ist zwar auch schon nen Weilchen her, dass ich sie gelesen hab, aber die "His dark materials"-Reihe von Philip Pullman hat mir damals auch sehr gut gefallen. Ist sozusagen das antiklerikale Gegenstück zu dem ganzen Narnia-Kram von Lewis.


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hmmm...HATTEN wir damals im deutschunterricht behandelt...und lass dir sagen das war dannn nicht mehr so interessant


Wir hatten Wolfgang Borchert Draußen vor der Tür http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drau%C3%9Fen_vor_der_T%C3%BCr & Dürrenmatt Der Besuch der alten Dame http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Der_Besuch_der_alten_Dame behandelt
Orwell hatten wir net behandelt .. aber i habs als TB zu hause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (10. Juni 2010)

Wundert mich, dass Shadow noch nichts 40k mässiges vorgestellt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich nur empfehlen kann, auch wenn es weder Horror, Fantasy und/oder Mystery ist, ist die Horus Häresie Reihe gerne auch auf English.
Sehr gut geschriebene Bücher, die man auch ohne das Warhammer 40.000 Universum zu kennen lesen kann. Ich hatte sie mal einem Freund ausgeliehen, der eigentlich immer über Tabletop gelacht hat und nichts damit zu tun hatte und jetzt ist er ganz begeistert.

Auf English ist die Serie schon um einiges weiter, auf deutsch ist gerade der 5 Teil herausgekommen: "Fulgrim"

ist auf jeden FAll zu empfehlen


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Wir hatten Wolfgang Borchert Draußen vor der Tür http://de.wikipedia....or_der_T%C3%BCr & Dürrenmatt Der Besuch der alten Dame http://de.wikipedia...._der_alten_Dame behandelt
> Orwell hatten wir net behandelt .. aber i habs als TB zu hause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha,geil,Draussen vor der Tür von Borchert hatten wir auch...war das grausam.das wurde nur noch von Kaffka getoppt...


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juni 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> Wundert mich, dass Shadow noch nichts 40k mässiges vorgestellt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hast recht,aber mit "Dämon" hatte ich auch alle seine liebsten Genre auf ein Schlag abgedeckt...
aber einige Bücher von wh40k kommen den Lieblingsgenren von ihm auch sehr nah.das stimmt....einer der besten aus dre letzten Zeit post ich hier mal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littletall (10. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hast recht,aber mit "Dämon" hatte ich auch alle seine liebsten Genre auf ein Schlag abgedeckt...
> aber einige Bücher von wh40k kommen den Lieblingsgenren von ihm auch sehr nah.das stimmt....einer der besten aus dre letzten Zeit post ich hier mal:
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin eine Frau ^^ Unglaublich, was? Dabei kann ich Liebesromane nicht ausstehen.

Naja, in einem Online-Game-Forum erwartet man wohl eher Männer, ich nehms niemanden übel.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. Juni 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ohh ja da fallen mir ein paar Gute ein!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Lese atm gerade "Der Regen" von Richard Laymon und finde es ein geniales Buch. Der Schreibstil ist zwar etwas einfach aber ich schätze genau das mag ich an dem Buch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Juni 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Lese atm gerade "Der Regen" von Richard Laymon und finde es ein geniales Buch. Der Schreibstil ist zwar etwas einfach aber ich schätze genau das mag ich an dem Buch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja das seh ich auch so.
ein grosser Literat ist er sicher nicht.
Dafür aber spannend, gradlinig und böse!!
Is bei uns noch leider sehr unbekannt (und leider auch schon tot seid ein paar Jahren)
In meinem Bücherschrank tummelt sich alles von ihm (in englisch, auf deutsch gibt es erst recht wenig)


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. Juni 2010)

Habe mir zu einigen der beschriebenen Bücher die Rezessionen durchgelesen. Heftig!

Diese Bewertung ist eine von vielen gleichlautenden zu "Dal Lied von Eis und Feuer":

Mit immer größer werdendem Widerwillen und Unglauben habe ich mich durch die ersten zwei Bände gequält und nachdem zum xten Mal ein Kind misshandelt wurde, dachte ich nur noch: und DAS soll ein Meisterwerk der Fantasy-Literatur sein? Aufgrund dessen, dass dieses Genre auch gerade von Jugendlichen gerne gelesen wird, halte ich dieses Werk für äußerst bedenklich, da Herr Martin wohl große Freude daran hat, Kinder nicht nur als Opfer brutalster Gewalttaten zu schildern, sondern diese auch selbst ausführen zu lassen. Da wird z.B. ein 8jähriger aus dem Fenster gestoßen und verkrüppelt, weil er einen geschwisterlichen Inzest beobachtet hat, eine 13jährige wird von ihrem zwangsverheirateten Gatten mehrfach vergewaltigt, eine 14jährige Schwangere soll ermordet werden und ein 12jähriger König lässt den Vater seiner 11jährigen Verlobten vor ihren Augen enthaupten, zwingt sie dazu, seinen aufgespießten Kopf zu betrachten und lässt sie mehrfach durch seine Leibwächter "züchtigen". Andere Fantasy-Autoren bedienen sich natürlich auch manch grausiger Elemente, doch in der Häufung wie es im Lied von Eis und Feuer geschieht, frage ich mich allen Ernstes, ob Herr Martin seinen gesunden Menschenverstand noch beisammen hat. Meines Erachtens gehört dieses gewaltverherrlichende und mit pädophilen Tendenzen durchsetzte Machwerk zum Schlimmsten, was je in diesem Genre geschrieben wurde. 



Das wirkt auf mich sehr abschreckend! Da bleibe ich lieber bei Dan Glotka, er foltert zwar auch gerne, aber nur Erwachsene die es verdient haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Juni 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> [..]
> Es ist zwar auch schon nen Weilchen her, dass ich sie gelesen hab, aber die "His dark materials"-Reihe von Philip Pullman hat mir damals auch sehr gut gefallen. Ist sozusagen das antiklerikale Gegenstück zu dem ganzen Narnia-Kram von Lewis.



Hierzu ist zusagen, das mir hier sogar die Verfilmung gefiel (was extrem selten vorkommt^^). Geniale Triologie und mehr als empfehlenswert Und auch überhaupt nicht mit C.S. Lewis Geschichten zu vergleichen -der hier doch eher Kinderbücher schreibt.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. Juni 2010)

Was auch noch richtig, richtig gut ist, ist Lukanjenko. Der russische Bestsellerautor schreibt die tollsten Mix-Genre Bücher.
Horror, Fantasy, Thriller, und als Krimi kann man seine "Wächter"-Reihe Kategorisieren.


----------



## Asayur (10. Juni 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nach allgemeinen Kriterien ein ganz gutes Buch.
> Da aber vorne Stephen King drauf steht erwartet man zu Recht viel mehr als man bekommt.
> 
> Nimm zum Beispiel Kings Talent Nebenfiguren kurz und prägnant aufzubauen und ihnen trotzdem Tiefe zu verleihen.
> ...



Da stimm ich dir zu, Cantori ist ein wenig blass geraten, ich finde auch, dass die Beziehung zu seiner Frau, bzw. auch sie selbst vom Charakter her ein wenig zu kurz kommt,
da es ja aus der Sicht der Hauptperson in "Tagebuch"-Form geschrieben ist, ist das meiste, dass man über sie liest eher negativ, bis auf ein paar "weisse Flecken"





Aber sonst gibts an diesem Buch gar nichts auszusetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Love fällt jetzt nicht in ein wirklich gutes Buch von ihm, es ist mir zu langatmig und das mag bei mir was heissen *gg*


----------



## The Paladin (10. Juni 2010)

Ich würde dir als Fantasy Buch "Die Zwerge" empfehlen.

Ich dachte mir am Anfang als meine Cousine mir das geschenkt hat das sie sherzt (Lese nicht viel ^^).

Aber die Story hat mich einfach mitgerissen und habe mir, nachdem ich mit Die Zwerge fertig war "Der Krieg der Zwerge" geholt.

Es geht noch weiter mit "Die Rache der Zwerge" und das letzte Buch "Das Schicksal der Zwerge"

Ich kann die Büche hier nicht richtig beschreiben, es geht da nicht richtig um Zwerge, sondern um einen einzigen Zwerg (Tungdil) der von einen Meistermagier (Lot Ionan) aufgezogen wurde. Um es kurz zu fassen, ich habe jeden einzelnen Charakter ins Herz geschlossen und war immer "traurig" wenn ein Charakter gestorben ist (Ja, ich bin 18 und trauere um Buch-Charaktere).

BTW: Kennt jemand den Witz wo der Ork den Zwerg um den Weg fragt?

Edit: Die Bücher sind von Markus Heitz


----------



## Asayur (10. Juni 2010)

@The Paladin:

Die Zwerge Reihe ist auch eine von Heitz am höchsten gelobte Reihe, die ich mir auch mal zu Gemüte führen werde
und als "richtiger" Leser trauert man oft über Buch Charaktere, vorausgesetzt, dass Buch ist dementsprechend gut geschrieben.


----------



## The Paladin (10. Juni 2010)

Hier ist mal ein Interview mit einem Buchcharakter ^^

Das Interview

Da erfährt man etwas über den Humor in den Büchern und etwas über meinen Favoriten in den Büchern: Boïndil


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> Ich bin eine Frau ^^ Unglaublich, was? Dabei kann ich Liebesromane nicht ausstehen.
> 
> Naja, in einem Online-Game-Forum erwartet man wohl eher Männer, ich nehms niemanden übel.




ups...da hab ich wohl was überlesen
na dann ist das hier bestimmt das richtige für dich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oko,ok,sorry,ich konnte nicht anders))...ist nicht bös gemeint...wirklich nicht...
ich empfehl dir trotzdem den Roman "Dämon"...kannst ihn ja lesen wenn du mir nicht glaubst


----------



## Littletall (11. Juni 2010)

@ Shadow 24: Ich hab früher tatsächlich Pferderomane verschlungen. Das reinste Klischee, dass ich da erfüllt habe. Das hat aber aufgehört, als ich so 17 war. Da hab ich mich für andere Genres interessiert.


Zu der Rezession von: Das Lied von Eis und Feuer.

Grausamkeiten von und gegen Kinder bin ich aus der japanischen Comic-Kultur schon gewohnt. Trotzdem würd ich gern mal die Meinung derer, die das Buch empfohlen haben, hören.


----------



## Silmyiél (11. Juni 2010)

ja warte mal war das mit den Liebesromanen jetzt ernst gemeint oder nicht?Ich hab von einer Freundin die "Biss-Bücher" empfohlen bekommen, nachdem ich die ersten 150 Seiten gelesen hatte musste ich alle lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und ich bin ein Manm o.O)*vorsichtshalber schonmal in Deckung geht*Ach ja von diesen "Die *insertrandomrasse*" Büchern find ich eigentlich nur "Die Elfen" und "Die Zwerge" lesenswert. Aber wenn dann alle Bücher der jeweiligen Reihe.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2010)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> "Die Zwerge" lesenswert. Aber wenn dann alle Bücher der jeweiligen Reihe.




jo,kann ich bestätigen...hab gerade wiedre angefangen die 4 Bände nochmals zu lesen...


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> @ Shadow 24: Ich hab früher tatsächlich Pferderomane verschlungen.




ich wusste es...


----------



## Littletall (11. Juni 2010)

Zu Liebesromanen: Ich hab grundsätzlich nichts gegen Liebesgeschichten in Romanen. Nur wenn es sich um das reine Thema in der reinen normalen Welt dreht, find ich das recht langweilig.

Wenn die Liebesgeschichte aber in etwas mystisches gewoben ist, dann hat das schon das gewisse Etwas.

Aber was sind denn die Biss-Romane?


----------



## Silmyiél (11. Juni 2010)

o.O Bis(s) zum MorgengrauenBis(s) zur MittagsstundeBis(s) zum AbendrotBis(s) zum Ende der NachtDie Bücher nach der Twilight verfilmt wird. Autorin: Stephanie Meyer http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bis(s)_zum_Morgengrauen


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> Zu Liebesromanen: Ich hab grundsätzlich nichts gegen Liebesgeschichten in Romanen. Nur wenn es sich um das reine Thema in der reinen normalen Welt dreht, find ich das recht langweilig.
> 
> Wenn die Liebesgeschichte aber in etwas mystisches gewoben ist, dann hat das schon das gewisse Etwas.
> 
> Aber was sind denn die Biss-Romane?



eine Frau die nicht die Biss-Romane kennt?du scheinst sehr interessant zu sein...
hier hab dir den link mal reingestellt.les dir die Rezessionen dazu durch:

http://www.amazon.de/Bella-Edward-Bis-zum-Morgengrauen/dp/3551356904/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1276240236&sr=8-7


----------



## Silmyiél (11. Juni 2010)

@shadow24: schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

@ Littletall: Ganz kurz: Frau verleibt sich in Typ. Typ sagt ihr i-wann (bzw. sie bekommt es heraus) das er ein Vampir ist. ach und Typ verliebt sich auch in sie.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2010)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> @shadow24: schneller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber du hast ihr nur wiki gezeigt udn ich die Meinungen von Lesern dazu...aber deine Kurzinterpretation des Buches bringt es auf den Punkt


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juni 2010)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> @shadow24: schneller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zweiter Teil:

Vampir verläßt Frau weil er sie nicht in Gefahr bringen will. Frau verliebt sich ersatzweise in Werwolf entscheidet sich dann aber doch für Vampir.


----------



## Silmyiél (11. Juni 2010)

Dritter Teil: Vampir tötete in Teil 1 nen anderen Vampir. Tusse von anderem Vampir will Rache. Großes Fight. Nur hatte die Tusse (von dem anderen Vampir) zu wenig dps.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juni 2010)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Dritter Teil: Vampir tötete in Teil 1 nen anderen Vampir. Tusse von anderem Vampir will Rache. Großes Fight. Nur hatte die Tusse (von dem anderen Vampir) *zu wenig dps.*




ROFL der war gut!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nochmal zum Thema Buchempfehlung:

Ich hab mich ja eingangs bei den Terry Pratchett Fans unbeliebt gemacht.

Deshalb möchte ich hier ausdrücklich noch eine Terry Pratchett Triologie empfehlen die NICHTS mit der doofen Scheibenwelt zu tun hat und zeigt das der Mann richtig richtig gut sein kann!!!

Trucker, Wühler, Flügel

Das Buch hab ich wirklich eingesaugt
(sechs gebrauchte gibs noch bei amazon----zuschlagen!)


----------



## Silmyiél (11. Juni 2010)

so und ich will nochmals auf die "Midkemia-Saga" von Raymond Feist hinweisen. Wer wirklich gute Fantasy haben will in der wirklich alles (Magie, große Schlachten, Liebe, Intrigen usw. )vertreten ist, wird diese sehr sehr sehr guten Bücher lieben.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juni 2010)

Hier hab ich noch was... sagen wir...schräges

In der Hitze der Nacht Stadt von Angela Carter

_"New York droht im Chaos, Müll und Aufruhr zu ersticken. Randalierende Schwarze haben
eine Mauer rund um Harlem errichtet. Weibliche Heckenschützen machen Jagd auf Männer.
Militante Frauen terroriesieren die Straße. Und eben diese Frauen entführen den jungen
Dozenten Evelyn in einen bizarren Alptraum, in eine Hölle der Gewalt, Brutalität und
sexueller Perversion"_




Wer sich beeilt, ein Gebrauchtes gibt es noch bei Amazon.

Mir hats gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hier hab ich noch was... sagen wir...schräges
> 
> In der Hitze der Nacht von Angela Carter




heisst In der Hitze der *Stadt*....nicht zu verwechseln mit dem weltbekannten Film In der Hitze der Nacht mit Sidney Portier...


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> heisst In der Hitze der *Stadt*....nicht zu verwechseln mit dem weltbekannten Film In der Hitze der Nacht mit Sidney Portier...



KORREKT. Isch schäme misch!!


----------



## Beckenblockade (11. Juni 2010)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Dritter Teil: Vampir tötete in Teil 1 nen anderen Vampir. Tusse von anderem Vampir will Rache. Großes Fight. Nur hatte die Tusse (von dem anderen Vampir) zu wenig dps.



Vierter Teil:
Der Vampir hat Sex mit dem Mädel und schlägt sie dabei grün und blau. Damit nicht genug - sie wird Schwanger und durchlebt die Hölle einer Schwangerschaft, die penibel bis ins letzte furchtbare Detail ausgebreitet wird (sämtliche Kämpfe werden nichtmal halb so genau beschrieben). Dann bekommt sie ein Mischwesen mit Superkräften, verwandelt sich in einen Vampir und rettet ihr Kind vor bösen Vampiren die ihr Kind umbringen wollen.
Happy End

Ob die Enthaltsamkeit der ersten 3 Bände, der brutale Sex, die daraus sofort resultierende Schwangerschaft und die furchtbaren Schmerzen während dieser etwas damit zu tun haben, dass die Bücher von einer fetten Mormonin geschrieben wurden? Das zu beurteilen überlasse ich jedem selber.


----------



## Silmyiél (11. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte ja die Worte "zu wenig Abhärtung" noch benutzt ...


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juni 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> [...] die daraus sofort resultierende *Schwangerschaft und die Furchtbaren Schmerzen während dieser* etwas damit zu tun haben, dass die Bücher von einer fetten Mormonin geschrieben wurden? Das zu beurteilen überlasse ich jedem selber.



Sorry, es it OT aber ich musste sehr lachen, als ich das las und dann deinen Foren-Namen gelesen habe. *prust*

Aber die Idee ist gut, von der Seite habe ich das noch nicht betrachtet!!


----------

